# puffer



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

could i add a puffer 2 my 70 gal tank that hav only mbunas that r only 2inches now ?


----------



## gregp8501 (May 5, 2008)

they'll probably kill it.....you could though. They're cichlids they kill just about anything. Even each other,.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

also could i add a sting ray they leave my catfish a lone just wonder i like unual fish and i love cichlids their the closes thing to color then salt water any other ideas for unique fish


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

puffer is a no no vs africans their scaless body is extremly poisonous, one nip and the other fish will be TKO forever...if you like colour like saltwater, there are hundreds of mbuna with different colour to pick from.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

but is their other unique fish that would be a ok match with african cichlid with color or not ?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not sure what you call unique but african cichlids are best kept with african cichlids lol. I do have 2 plecos in with mine and 2 Leporinus fasciatus. They do fine together but the leporinus can get 12-14" long  . They are a neat looking fish though. I'll see if I have a pic to post.








It's the black and gold striped torpedo shaped fish.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

do not put a fresh water sting ray in with african cichlids if u like your cichlids cause the cichlids will attack it but they will lose fresh water sting rays are poisonous and your cichlids will die .. :fish:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have an elipsifer eel in my tank..... very unique, there is a profile on here about them


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

I have a green spotted puffer in a 29 gal with several cichlids and they mainly stay away from each other. I've heard that animals that are toxic in the wild have the appropriate signs to let other animals know, "don't mess with me". The only problem I have is that the cichlids don't let the poor puffer finish a meal. I feed him freeze dried krill cuz that's all he will eat and as soon as the cichlids are done with the flakes they will snatch his food away. I will admit tho, a few months ago I lost a Haplochromis Obliquidens because he kept attacking my giant figure eight puffer I had and he did kill it eventually which pissed me off but not only that he died the next day. I've had a puffer in all my cichlid tanks (3) for over a year now and that was the only problem I had. I guess what I'm trying to say is try it out.


----------

